# daiwa slosh 30



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

New never fished daiwa 30 has been carried to the pier in reel bag but never fished. Can post pics or send them looking for 90 shipped. Or trade twords 525 mag or squall 15.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

80 shipped


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

75 shipped pp


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Close please


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a 525 mag that is currently getting serviced by penn


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

ronaldo said:


> I have a 525 mag that is currently getting serviced by penn


Are you wanting to trade. What conditions and when will you have it back. I have reel listed on another site but can shut it down there


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 20, 2014)

It's pretty much new . I sent it to get a new frame since it got dinged up in storage and it bugged me to look at it lol. I could work out a trade yeah


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Let's hear what your thinking


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 20, 2014)

If you have a two piece rod to pair with it I can add $ to make up difference


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

No rods to trade.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well then make me an offer for trade with the reel. I'll have penn dhi pit direct to you. It'll pretty much look new. No corrosion scratches or anything


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of the reel any info from penn on it whst are they doing to it just service or fixing something? I just can't trade a reel with out knowing anything about what I'm trading for.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 20, 2014)

Pm me your email I'll send you pics


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Still waiting to hear back from you are you still interested


----------

